# Purgatory Conditions?



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone?

Crickets chirping.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been there in the past when they had similar conditions and had a good time. Purg isn't my favorite mountain, but there is some good stuff to be found. There is enough snow to ski, and obviously conditions will be better if you can catch it after a storm.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Durango Mesa Resort - CO's steepest nordic area.........


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

logan(i think),dg thanks for the info. I've lived within reasonable driving distance for fifteen years but never hear about it.

C


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*flat, drop off, flat, drop off flat back on the chair.*

Don't jump those headwalls. 

Seriously, if you are in driving distance give it a shot. It's a great town with great people. You'll also get an understanding of where some peoples resentment of Texans comes from. And if it is not your thing, you can bounce up the pass for a day at Silverton to get your steep fix.

Purgatory was a place I had alot of fun in grades 1-5. There is good stuff hidden around the mountain where you can have alot of fun. There is alot of stuff to jump off of.


----------



## moeburton (Jul 13, 2007)

Conditions are not to bad for this little snow. Packed powder but getting a little more icy every day. Pretty crowded all week with the holiday but they are open about 90%. Tree skiing is iffy, I have been in there but it is really bony and if you value your skis I would go.


----------



## moeburton (Jul 13, 2007)

I would just come for the backcountry.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

its pretty bad. the snow is rock hard and its pretty bony but if youre set on going, you can make it decent


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

We had a great time!

I only got two hours to myself. My kids and I shredded the blues off of the first chair in the back side (Zinfandell, ect). Snow was pretty good for this time of year. Durango seems like a really nice town. I met a few local teenagers on the slopes that helped us out with meal choices and run selections.

We are all so fortunate to live in Colorado and have access to all this great skiing.

I have a Monarch Pass for the first time, so I'm trying to take advantage of it. Three free days at Purgatory.


----------

